# A Compilation of News Channels Reading off a Script



## ownedlol (Jun 5, 2018)

How do you feel about this clip?
It almost feels too surreal to be real... but then you remember it's real and it's frightening.



I'd love to know your thoughts on this.

EDIT: No clue why it started the video towards the end, but hopefully it's fixed. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Jun 5, 2018)

I just find it funny lol.
It needs more "videogames make everyone violent, and thus we should ban them" though
ＴＨＩＳＩＳＥＸＴＲＥＭＥＬＹＤＡＮＧＥＲＯＵＳＴＯＯＵＲＤＥＭＯＣＲＡＣＹ


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 5, 2018)

This is actually hilarious. They all just copy each other word for word.


----------



## CatmanFan (Jun 5, 2018)

lol Coincidence.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 5, 2018)

The irony is that this is the kind of thing the right-wing would constantly attack the "mainstream media" for previously, but it's a right-wing group, Sinclair broadcasting, that owns all these local news stations and is making them read this propaganda script.


----------



## Chary (Jun 5, 2018)

I think this is the third thread about this. It's just as odd as the first time.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 5, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> This is actually hilarious. They all just copy each other word for word.


The scary part is they aren't copying, they're all local news stations that have been bought out by Sinclair, a right wing media giant. There are two reasons it's scary: the first is, notice the news networks they're affiliated with. Everything from CNN to Fox News is represented, along with everything in between. When Sinclair buys a local station, suddenly there is no such thing as a "diverse" or "unbiased" news source, you just hear stories and content that Sinclair WANTS you to hear, spoken by personalities you've grown to trust. The second is, listen to the overall message. While it may seem reasonable (heck, I agree that no one should be trusting Facebook as a news source, for instance), you also need to understand that the underlying message is "Everyone else is potentially lying. Get your information from us and ONLY us or you're risking being misinformed by Fake News"


----------

